# Experimental Fire Water!!! AKA Acid Rain!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have several friends that are from Hawaii that introduced me to Fire Water about 25 years ago. I typically make this using fresh Thai Chiles and if I can get them Hawaiian Chiles. Since I was lucky enough to receive a bag full of dehydrated Habanero peppers I thought I'd experiment a little and see how it goes. The recipe is very basic and simple. I typically make a double batch as that fills a quart mason jar. my friends make theirs in empty condiment squeeze bottles. So here is the single batch recipe:

8-16 fresh Hawaiian Chile peppers sliced (I substituted 16 or so of the dried habaneros)

2 cloves garlic sliced

2 tsp rice vinegar (I substituted plain vinegar)

2 tsp Hawaiian salt ( I substituted kosher and added about a 1/2 tsp more)

2 cups hot, but not boiling water

Put the peppers garlic salt and vinegar in the jar. Muddle together with the fat end of a chop stick or similar item. Add water cover and set on counter overnight. Put in fridge the next day. Use on everything!













8350066981_e6430c5de9_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013






Originally I was only going to do one batch, but after taking this I photo I decided to do the full two batch. So I added more ingrediants.













8351130804_db2cd81ce8_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013






Still just a single batch













8351132878_4d9120be17_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013






Muddled and ready to work some magic on the counter! (UPDATE: its been sitting there for an hour now, and it's already taking on the color of the hab's and the hab's are starting to sink!!!) I hope it's as good as normal fire water!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sun tea with a KICK!













8351545617_0d4a5ae92f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

After resting on the counter all night, looks Hot, smells Hot!













8353471443_3bf9dfc0ed_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 6, 2013)

WELL HOW LONG TO YOU LEAVE IT ALONE BEFORE USING IT.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> WELL HOW LONG TO YOU LEAVE IT ALONE BEFORE USING IT.....


I'll be testing it out tonight!!!!


----------



## dward51 (Jan 6, 2013)

You are a braver man than I......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer I had to have a little sample. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






















Super good and HOT!!!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks good man! On your next batch if you add a little of the ground habanero it will give it some added kick


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Looks good man! On your next batch if you add a little of the ground habanero it will give it some added kick


I don't think it's gonna need an extra kick! As it ages it gets hotter!!! It's already HOTTER!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I don't think it's gonna need an extra kick! As it ages it gets hotter!!! It's already HOTTER!!!


I know - I just like to give it that extra added kick when I make mine 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe I just burned out some of my taste buds


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 6, 2013)

OK so what is this used for? I like a little heat but not like that but I have a couple of friends who love heat! Ghost Pepper eaters for the fun of it, so I thought I would show them this but they are going to ask, "what do you do with it?"


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> OK so what is this used for? I like a little heat but not like that but I have a couple of friends who love heat! Ghost Pepper eaters for the fun of it, so I thought I would show them this but they are going to ask, "what do you do with it?"


Hey Dave. You put it on meat & vegetables, add it to soups, stews, spaghetti, chili, sauces, rice - anything you want to add heat & flavor to.  I like to soak toothpicks in it


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 6, 2013)

So just put it in a small squeeze bottle and just squeeze it on whatever you want?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

Yup that would work. I made some for a friend & he put it in a small spray bottle & uses it to mist things. I just dump it out on stuff but most people won't eat things I make at my desired level of heat. I usually make my own on the side & tone things down for everyone else - saves a lot of


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> So just put it in a small squeeze bottle and just squeeze it on whatever you want?


Exactly. My friends in Hawaii use ketchup bottles or whatever left over condiment bottle and mix it right in those. It's really good stuff!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm going to pass this on to my heat craving buddies!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to use it to inject some hot wings next weekend. Gonna sneak them in for a few select friends with the normal Scarbelly injected wings


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 6, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm going to use it to inject some hot wings next weekend. Gonna sneak them in for a few select friends with the normal Scarbelly injected wings


Gotta see pics of that!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Gotta see pics of that!


Q-view will be posted!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

So the fire water keeps getting better and better everyday! The wings never happened, plans changed. Tomorrow I am going to smoke some BB ribs for dinner and mine are going to get a Fire water bath!


----------



## dougmays (Feb 18, 2013)

ever try cooking this down to a spicy syrup or concentrate?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2013)

dougmays said:


> ever try cooking this down to a spicy syrup or concentrate?


Nope never have. We do add it to stir fry and other dishes. I suppose you could if you wanted to.


----------



## dougmays (Feb 19, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nope never have. We do add it to stir fry and other dishes. I suppose you could if you wanted to.


might give it a try and use it as a concentrate for some spicy jerky. going to make a batch of the water tonight!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am making a new batch tonight too. Let it sit a couple days. Like a fine scotch it gets better as it ages!


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

In the deep south they make the same thing with vinegar instead of water. At work one day a very old (80+) Black lady asked me for chili peppers "hot enough to make a preacher cuss". She was pretty agitated, but when i got her calmed down, she explained that at Sunday dinner, her brother had told her that her peppered vinegar was wimpy. I sent her home with about a dozen habanero peppers. The next time i saw her i asked and she said "not wimpy no more".


----------



## lips (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you grow your own Hab's?  I planted two this year in my garden in Redding, ca (aka hot), but only got two peppers.  If you do grow, do they take special soil or watering needs because what I did didn't work.  Want to try this.  Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lips said:


> Do you grow your own Hab's?  I planted two this year in my garden in Redding, ca (aka hot), but only got two peppers.  If you do grow, do they take special soil or watering needs because what I did didn't work.  Want to try this.  Thanks.


Sorry for the late response, for whaever reason SMF has quit notifying me when someone responds to my threads!

Yes I do grow my own habaneros, jalapenos, thai peppers, etc. I just plant them in pots to start and then once summer hits and it quits freezing I move them outdoors. No special soil, just my garden beds, that I amend with leaf mulch every fall from our maple tree. Garden gets 10 minutes of water every night around 3am. That's it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow Case, haven't seen this thread til tonite....  Holy crap, I think I could feel the heat thru the iPad !  Bet that stuff would singe some nose hairs !  LOL. :icon_redface:


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 10, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Case, haven't seen this thread til tonite.... Holy crap, I think I could feel the heat thru the iPad ! Bet that stuff would singe some nose hairs ! LOL.


NOSE hairs?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Case, haven't seen this thread til tonite....  Holy crap, I think I could feel the heat thru the iPad !  Bet that stuff would singe some nose hairs !  LOL. :icon_redface:



The habanero stuff is a bit hot! Made with Thai chiles or Hawaiian chiles it's great!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Case, haven't seen this thread til tonite....  Holy crap, I think I could feel the heat thru the iPad !  Bet that stuff would singe some nose hairs !  LOL. :icon_redface:
> ...



Awesome, somethin else on the ever growing list of things to try !  :icon_lol:     Thanks !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2014)

Better get on it we keep a jug going all the time! Goes great on everything!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds good Case, will do !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

Someone was asking about this so BUMP!


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 8, 2015)

i love Hawaiian style chili pepper water! Beef stew and rice just isn't the same without it. My last batch I subbed the salt for some soy and added some ginger as well; it's okay but I like the original way better. My BIL puts a lot of garlic and some tarragon. 

The best restaurants here have this available as a condiment and ALL the plate lunch plate places have it as well! We even have a bottle in our employee cafe at work.

That looks awesome there Case! 

You know me any Hawaiian style cuisine automatically gets...

POINTS!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> i love Hawaiian style chili pepper water! Beef stew and rice just isn't the same without it. My last batch I subbed the salt for some soy and added some ginger as well; it's okay but I like the original way better. My BIL puts a lot of garlic and some tarragon.
> 
> The best restaurants here have this available as a condiment and ALL the plate lunch plate places have it as well! We even have a bottle in our employee cafe at work.
> 
> ...



Thanks Woody! Yep goes on everything here!  Especially Loco Moco! Yay!  Our batch is getting low about time to make some more. 

Check out my Loaf of death thread. I used the fire water in place of the normal water for my bread, it was Smokin good!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 17, 2015)

I followed your recipe today...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Feb 17, 2015






Here's my last batch with ginger and shoyu...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Feb 17, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I followed your recipe today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its going to be tasty! I just picked up some peppers to make a new batch myself.

How much ginger do you add to your shoyu? Is that all you add?


----------



## twisted minds (Feb 18, 2015)

I've been doing something similar to this for years.  Every time I make stuffed jalapenos, I'll take the seeds and pulp that you scoop out and put in a mason jar of water.  I then use this water instead of plain water or other liquid when I make sausages or snack sticks that I want some heat in.  Works excellent as it smooths out over the entire meat, rather than where chunked peppers or spices are more concentrated, and has a nice mellow after-burn effect.  I'll also do the same thing and soak the seeds and pulp in a mason jar of vinegar and then swap the "hot vinegar" out with some of the regular vinegar to make hot pickles, vegetables, or even in my pickled fish (it's delicious).  May I also add, if you take the fire water and freeze in cube tray's, it adds awesome flavor to a bloody-mary.  Speaking of bloody-marys, if you add the same seeds to your plain vodka, makes an excellent "peppered vodka" for your drinks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2015)

Twisted Minds said:


> I've been doing something similar to this for years.  Every time I make stuffed jalapenos, I'll take the seeds and pulp that you scoop out and put in a mason jar of water.  I then use this water instead of plain water or other liquid when I make sausages or snack sticks that I want some heat in.  Works excellent as it smooths out over the entire meat, rather than where chunked peppers or spices are more concentrated, and has a nice mellow after-burn effect.  I'll also do the same thing and soak the seeds and pulp in a mason jar of vinegar and then swap the "hot vinegar" out with some of the regular vinegar to make hot pickles, vegetables, or even in my pickled fish (it's delicious).  May I also add, if you take the fire water and freeze in cube tray's, it adds awesome flavor to a bloody-mary.  Speaking of bloody-marys, if you add the same seeds to your plain vodka, makes an excellent "peppered vodka" for your drinks.



Yep freezing as ice cubes works great for cocktails, or practice jokes!


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 18, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like its going to be tasty! I just picked up some peppers to make a new batch myself.
> 
> How much ginger do you add to your shoyu? Is that all you add?



I made it the same way but instead of salt I put some shoyu and added a finger of chopped ginger. It taste good but needed more peppers. I'll be using the shoyu batch up in my teri marinade...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I made it the same way but instead of salt I put some shoyu and added a finger of chopped ginger. It taste good but needed more peppers. I'll be using the shoyu batch up in my teri marinade...



Gotcha! I read it wrong thought you said you made Ginger Shoyu. Which i think would be great to.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 29, 2015)

IMG_20131103_163335228.jpg



__ ironhorse07
__ Jul 29, 2015





Bump, I always have a bottle of this around now. Use it on lots of things. Forget to post though until I need to make more. This recent batch is with dried Thai chili's I have around.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Bump, I always have a bottle of this around now. Use it on lots of things. Forget to post though until I need to make more. This recent batch is with dried Thai chili's I have around.



Good stuff isn't it! Always have a bottle mixed up. Love it on rice!


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 8, 2015)

I JUST made a batch using fresh Serrano peppers as our plants are exploding with fruit right now.  Should i have dried them first or is fresh fine?

PS, it's a double batch and I used 20 peppers.  They are pretty hot this year so it should burn.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 8, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> I JUST made a batch using fresh Serrano peppers as our plants are exploding with fruit right now.  Should i have dried them first or is fresh fine?
> 
> PS, it's a double batch and I used 20 peppers.  They are pretty hot this year so it should burn.


Fresh or dried is fine, works either way. I use 16 habaneros or Thai chilies in a single batch so you should be fine. If it is not hot enough you can always add more peppers, it is a very forgiving recipe.


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 8, 2015)

Ironhorse07 said:


> I use 16 habaneros or Thai chilies in a single batch



I don't have room in my freezer to store all my Charmin. I can only imagine how much that would burn coming and going.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 8, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> I JUST made a batch using fresh Serrano peppers as our plants are exploding with fruit right now.  Should i have dried them first or is fresh fine?
> 
> PS, it's a double batch and I used 20 peppers.  They are pretty hot this year so it should burn.



Fresh is perfectly fine. In fact when I was in Hawaii that's what everyone uses is fresh Hawaiian peppers.


----------



## smoking4fun (May 3, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried to use smoked peppers?  Say, smoke some habs for a few hours at 130-140* (so it just softens them up but gives them plenty of smokey goodness) and pop them into this recipe?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2016)

smoking4fun said:


> Has anyone ever tried to use smoked peppers?  Say, smoke some habs for a few hours at 130-140* (so it just softens them up but gives them plenty of smokey goodness) and pop them into this recipe?


I know that I haven't. It would be worth a try.


----------



## okie362 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm being over ran with fresh habs fro the garden.  Going to make a batch of this and give it a try.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2016)

Okie362 said:


> I'm being over ran with fresh habs fro the garden.  Going to make a batch of this and give it a try.


It's good stuff! We just made a fresh batch the other day using Thai chilies good stuff!


----------



## Flying Clay Disk (Dec 17, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> ... So here is the single batch recipe:



I saw the link to this in the 'loaf of death' thread, and loving the ultra-hot as I do I decided to make some.  I did a few things a little differently though (hope you don't mind).  The basic idea seemed fantastic.

I started off with about 12-14 habaneros, 8-10 serranos, 5-6 large jalepenos and 4-5 fresno peppers. Off to the smoker I went.  I smoked all the peppers for about 10 hours with cherry wood.  Then I rough chopped the peppers and followed your recipe from there.  I did use rice vinegar though.  After letting it sit for a few hours I gave it a taste and it seemed to me like it was missing something, so I added some more rice vinegar (about 2 Tbsp).  I let that sit for a few hours on the window sill in the sun and tried it again.  Seemed much better to my taste buds and I even added some more vinegar.  Now it ROCKS!

The smoked habaneros give it a great smoky habanero flavor, the smoked serranos give it some acid, bite and more heat.  The smoked jalepenos impart a really nice pepper flavor and the smoked fresnos round all the edges off.  Oh, it's HOT alright, but this stuff is dynamite!  I really like the garlic in there too.  Really a complex flavor, and not something any store-bought thing could ever come close to!  I'm tempted to hit it with a bit of salt, but I think I'll hold off on that for a day or so and see what happens.  And talk about versatile!  This stuff will be off-the-hook on just about anything!  Heck, I might even put some on my ice cream!  LOL!


----------



## palladini (Jan 7, 2018)

If I made this, anything Chicken would be dipped in it, or in the case of Chicken wings, covered in it.


----------

